# A little confused about certain foods on the fodmap diet



## Leeti (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Iv started following the fodmap and want to make sure Im doing it 100% right. Its a three month waiting list to see my dietician. Iv found a few conflicting things. If anyone could answer any of the q's below that would be great.1. Is spelt flour wheat?2. Is it ok to have normal flour but wheat and gluten free?3. Can I have peas?4. Can I have Aubergine?5. Can I have normal chedar cheese?6. Iv found an organic dilute pop,it contains organic sugar, whole oranges,citric acid,orange oil,is this ok to have?7. Other than olive oil what other oil can I cook with.8. Can I have wheat free,gluton free pasta and bread?9. Can I have vinegar?10. Is there a good fodmap book I can get?11. What brand of butter can I have? I currently use flora marg,is that ok? What is it that I sould be looking for in butter n marg that I cant have?I think one of the things thats confusing me is are you supposed to cut out gluton on this diet? Or is that just something else that people think helps? So for example if I wanted to have normal porrige would that be ok? Ti x


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Leeti, I've just received my FODMAP book, so hopefully I can answer some of your questions... please keep in mind I'm not a doctor or a dietician and your situation might be different!At its most extreme, the low FODMAP diet excludes lactose and gluten, just in case you have an intolerance, but you can't know you don't without testing. Even if you aren't gluten intolerant, you should still avoid wheat on this diet as it is a FODMAP.1. Is spelt flour wheat? No, you can eat this is you aren't gluten intolerant.2. Is it ok to have normal flour but wheat and gluten free? Yes3. Can I have peas? No4. Can I have Aubergine? Yes5. Can I have normal chedar cheese? Only if you know you aren't lactose intolerant6. Iv found an organic dilute pop,it contains organic sugar, whole oranges,citric acid,orange oil,is this ok to have? Sounds ok!7. Other than olive oil what other oil can I cook with. Lamost all cooking oils are safe, just keep it to a minimum (excess fats can trigger IBS too)8. Can I have wheat free,gluton free pasta and bread? Yes9. Can I have vinegar? Yes10. Is there a good fodmap book I can get? I'm in Australia and I love Sue Shepherd's book (she is the one who developed the low FODMAP diet) but the measurements are in metric.11. What brand of butter can I have? I currently use flora marg,is that ok? What is it that I sould be looking for in butter n marg that I cant have? You can only eat butter/marg if you know you aren't lactose intolerant. Otherwise, you need to find a lactose free one.If you are gluten intolerant, you can only eat gluten-free oats/porridge. If you are not, then all oats should be fine.I hope this helps!


----------



## Leeti (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you your answers were really helpfull. So much advice is conflicting, Iv been eating chedar cheese cause I read that the proccess of making it a hard cheese takes out almost all the lactose. I thought Id done quite a good low fodmap diet today but my symptoms are saying otherwise. What do you call the book you have? Ti x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Aged/hard cheeses are usually mostly lactose free (may have small traces) but some people feel they are sensitive enough that amounts that shouldn't bother them still do (or you can have reactions to a food because you know you ate it, not because you are physically intolerant to it if you got sick eating it before even if what made you sick had nothing to do with the food).Some people over-react to the "I ate" signals so may find every single diet on the planet no matter what it avoids will still trigger symptoms. It would be nice if diet always solved IBS, but it doesn't.If you seem to react to all meals of any composition usually the best bet is to keep the meals relatively low fat, small, and frequent. So 4-6 small meals rather than 2-3 big ones, and avoid a lot of fat all at once. You need some fat in the diet, but a drizzle of olive oil may be fine where a deep fried anything may be a problem.You get a bigger "I ate" signal from higher fat meals, larger volume meals, and if you wait too long between meals. Typically with this type of problem people find they tend to have an increase in symptoms during or shortly after a meal rather than a couple of hours later when the gas causing foods get to the gas making bacteria in the colon.


----------



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kathleen M. said:


> Aged/hard cheeses are usually mostly lactose free (may have small traces) but some people feel they are sensitive enough that amounts that shouldn't bother them still do (or you can have reactions to a food because you know you ate it, not because you are physically intolerant to it if you got sick eating it before even if what made you sick had nothing to do with the food).Some people over-react to the "I ate" signals so may find every single diet on the planet no matter what it avoids will still trigger symptoms. It would be nice if diet always solved IBS, but it doesn't.If you seem to react to all meals of any composition usually the best bet is to keep the meals relatively low fat, small, and frequent. So 4-6 small meals rather than 2-3 big ones, and avoid a lot of fat all at once. You need some fat in the diet, but a drizzle of olive oil may be fine where a deep fried anything may be a problem.You get a bigger "I ate" signal from higher fat meals, larger volume meals, and if you wait too long between meals. Typically with this type of problem people find they tend to have an increase in symptoms during or shortly after a meal rather than a couple of hours later when the gas causing foods get to the gas making bacteria in the colon.


----------



## firefly23 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry computer playing up - A few years ago I was diagnosed as being intolerant to dairy - but just cows milk etc but was told I could eat goats/sheeps cheese etc. Would I have to cut out these following the FODMAP diet?


----------

